# Big Taeler Hendrix Thread



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Quite minging in some of those pics...would still bang*


----------



## Tha_Mac (Nov 10, 2012)

I think she's hot and has a nice rack and a$$


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Just not feeling it...


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Love her rack, 8.25/10.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

nice body, WOAT face


----------



## taz2018 (Apr 15, 2003)

Think she may have passed Christy as my favorite redhead. Wow

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

hit or miss. would much rather watch her on my screen anytime.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

10/10. Amazing!

I've seen worse faces. Her face is decent.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Body of Baywatch, Face of Crimewatch.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Green Light said:


> nice body, WOAT face


You have never seen Brooke Tessmacher, I take it?

unk2

Taeler 8/10


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

8/10


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Taeler is yummy. :yum:


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Great looking 9/10 specially in person


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pose for playboy.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah buddy.


----------



## Roman King (Jul 8, 2003)

6/10.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice ass and rack, but Holy Camel Toe, Batman!


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

9/10


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Great rack, nice ass, hot body...butterface. Would still bang. 7/10


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not really liking the face but I'd still tap that. Her tits and ass are amazing.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Some fine breasticles right there!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

That body is awesome. Face is not awesome. Would still go balls deep.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

I would.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

IMO she is very easy on the eyes


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

8.5/10 dat body tho


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Those tits.


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Her face... not even 4/10


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:homer


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Kinda cute, I wouldn't say no if she asked.


----------



## Diamondillium (Apr 27, 2013)

One of those faces which is excellent on-screen/live but terrible in a picture.

9/10.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

massive bosoms


----------



## SeanWrestling (Oct 5, 2011)

Girls like her, Ivelisse Velez, and Veda Scott are really making me love red heads.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

10!

She is so hot they need to sign her to Impact on looks alone!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

#Revive 

Been watching her Ring Of Honor stuff recently and forgot how I much I loved this chick when I first saw her in TNA way back. She had a tryout for WWE awhile back too, I think it'll be an absolute shame if she doesn't get hired by them at some point, shes only 26 though so theirs still time. I use to always hire her in TEW and give her a huge push too :lol:


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> #Revive
> 
> Been watching her Ring Of Honor stuff recently and forgot how I much I loved this chick when I first saw her in TNA way back. She had a tryout for WWE awhile back too, I think it'll be an absolute shame if she doesn't get hired by them at some point, shes only 26 though so theirs still time. I use to always hire her in TEW and give her a huge push too :lol:












*Simply unfair.*


----------



## XxTalonxX (Oct 9, 2013)

Skermac said:


> 10!
> 
> She is so hot they need to sign her to Impact on looks alone!


TNA did hire her when she was taking part of Gut Check but they missed their chance of keeping her when TNA let her go


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah apparently someone made a comment of her being "too heavy" to be on TV, which is hilarious considering they hired Awesome Kong & Havok and back then I always saw people saying she was too skinny. Shes buffed up a bit now but I've always thought she had an amazing body.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks like I'm the only one who likes her face, dat perky nose and dem big eyes. :zayn3

She's doing great these days, I like how she reinvented herself in ROH, TNA did her a big favour when they released her.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

10/10

What a woman. :lenny


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I mean :damn


























































I honestly think she gives the women in WWE a run for their money when it comes to looks. Maybe thats why the won't hire her :lol


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

I saw old episodes of TNA where this girl was skinny! I could not believe it was the same ROH sex goddess! I am impressed!


----------



## GetDown (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/wXZjxEL.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Goenbu Zama (Nov 5, 2019)

Good bye Taeler


----------

